# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Laos >  Der Fluch von Laos

## schiene

Im Urlaub ist es ja schön wenn man mit seiner Kamera ein paar Bilder schießen kann.Man kann sie später Freunden und Verwanden zeigen.
Ich hatte meine 2 Jahre alte Videokamera welche immer ausgezeichnet aufnahm und meine Digitalkamera mit.In Thailand funktionierten beide noch ausgezeichnet.
In Vintiane (Laos) ging meine Videokamera nicht mehr.Alle aufgezeichneten Filmszenen gingen ruckhaft und hatten Streifen.Reinigungskasette und Filmwechsel half nix.Ist ja nicht schlimm,hab ja noch meine Digikamera.Nach den ersten 12 Bildern welche auch ok waren ging auch diese ohne ersichtlichen Grund kaputt.Streifen auf den Bildern,und total blässe.Einstellungstechnisch war auch nix mehr zu machen.Am nächsten Tag sollte es mit dem Minibus von Vang Vieng nach Luang Prabang durch die Berge gehen.In Vang Vieg,einem kleinen Städtchen gabs keine Kameras zu kaufen.Also ohne Fotos von der wirklich sehr schönen Busfahrt.In Luang Prabang angekommen gings auf die Suche nach ner neuen Kamera um wenigstens ab da etwas Bildmaterial zu sammeln.Ein einziges Geschäft hatte eine Digitalkamera welche schon etwas veraltet war und sollte 500 Dollar kosten :nenene: .Preisverhandlungen erfolglos!OK,dann mauß halt ein normaler Fotoapparat her.Auch hier keine Auswahl.Ein älteres Model von Canon war das einzige was es gab.Incl.6 Filmen zum Preis von 500 Bath!.
Am nächsten Tag ging es mit dem Boot zu einem Wasserfall und die Kamera funktionierte.Nachdem der erste Film voll war legte ich den zweiten ein.Als auch dieser voll war wollte ich den nächsten Film einlegen und mußte feststellen das er überhaupt nich weitergespult hat obwohl er ständig die Bilder weiterzählte und auch das Geräuch des weiterspulens von sich gab. :traurig: 
Von da an hab ich es mit dem Fotografieren in Laos aufgegeben.
Als ich den ersten Film ins Geschäft brachte um mir Bilder machen zu lassen sagte er es ginge hier nicht da es sich um Diafilme handele.
Also hab ich sie in Nong Khai (Thailand) entwickeln lassen.Bilder alle total vergilbt und nix zu erkennen.
Vor lauter Wut die Kamera aus dem Fenster des Hotles geschmissen und ab in ein Geschäft um ne neue Digikamera zu kaufen.In Nong Khai ist die Auswahl leider auch nicht all zu groß.Eine Nikon für 7800 Bath sollte es sein.Diese hat bis heute zuverlässig gearbeitet und somit konnten wir wenigstens die letzten zwei Wochen ein paar Fotos machen.
Ich hatte das Gefühl das ich keine Bilder von Laos machen sollte.Laos ist noch  kommunistisch geprägtes Land.Vielleicht steckt die Stasi dahinter.Dennen traue ich immer noch alles zu :aetsch:

----------


## Enrico

Lol, laber nicht rum, lass Bilder der neuen Kamera sehen :aetsch: 

geht jetzt ganz einfach hier :computer:

----------


## schiene

Yes Chef! :super:,nur noch nen bissel Geduld,Bilder müssen noch nen bissel sortiert -aussortiert werden und dann werden die Besten eingestellt.
mfG schiene

----------

Hallo Schiene, erstmal "Welcome back to Germany" aber man kann und darf in Laos fotogrfieren und zumindest mit Fotos aus  Vintiane könnte ich aushelfen.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Hi Schiene
Hattest du eventuell die Kamera im aircon gekühlten Auto oder Zimmer ?

Diese Temperaturschwankungen sind Gift für die Eektronik, zumal sich im extrem Fall alles beschlägt wenn ins Warme trittst.


Kamera ist bei mir auf Reisen immer im Kofferaum und dort in der Tasche. Hotelzimmer wird die Tasche ins Klo gestellt und Türe zu. Zudem kommt bei feuchten Tagen ein säcklein Reis in die Fototasche. Reis wirkt hygroskopisch......also nimmt Luftfeuchtigkeit auf.

----------

Wie schaut es in Loas  nun aus wegen den Blindgängern aus dem Vietnamkrieg? Laos soll geradezu verseucht sein von Streubomben.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hallo Schiene,
nur gut das du nicht die Digitale für 500$ gekauft hast. Ich denke mal bei deinem Glück hättest du mit der auch keine Bilder zustande bekommen. Laos-Fluch.

@phommel 
Das mit dem Reis in der Fototasche ist aber ein guter Tipp. Ähnlich wie mit dem Reiskorn im Salzstreuer  :Blinzeln: 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## schiene

@Daniel
Das mit der 500 Dollar Kamera hab ich mir auch gedacht.Egal was ich gekauf hätte...es wäre wohl nie was geworden!Aber was solls,gibt schlimmeres.
@Phommel
Von Blindgängern (außer ein paar Farangs)haben wir nichts mitbekommen.Allerdings sieht man öfters Kinder und Erwachsene welchen ein paar Gliedmasen fehlen.Auch sind uns öfters mit Kalaschnikows bewaffnete Zivilisten begegnet.Laut Aussage eines Laoten handelt es sich um eine Art Dorfschutztruppen.Auch bei uns im Bus ist ein  bewaffneter in Ziviel mitgefahren.Bei diesem soll es sich um einen Armeeangehörigen gehandelt haben welcher zum Schutz mit fuhr.
Hab mal nen bericht über Laos gesehen in welchem gesagt wurde das von den Amis über Laos mehr Bomben abgeworfen wurden wie über Deutschland im 2. Weltkrieg.
mfG schiene

----------

Ich glaube den selben Bericht auch gesehen zu haben. In diesem wurde auch davon gesprochen, dass die Amis Laos wohl als so eine Art Waffentestgebiet betrachteten.

Streubomben, die aus tennisballgrossen Bomben bestanden ( damals verniedlichend "Bombies" genannt ) sollen zu zehntausenden noch als Blindgängern in Laos rumliegen.

Besonders gefährdet: Reisfarmer und Kinder, die tatsächlich meinen einen Tennisball gefunden zu haben..........

----------


## schiene

hier mal einen Auszug aus dem Wikipedia:
"Während des Vietnamkriegs war Laos neutral und es gab keine offizielle Kriegserklärung der Vereinigten Staaten an Laos. Trotzdem bombardierten die US-amerikanischen Streitkräfte Laos massiv, denn der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad verlief zu einem bedeutenden Teil über laotisches Territorium. Es wurden über Laos mehr Bomben abgeworfen als im Zweiten Weltkrieg auf Deutschland und Japan zusammen, womit Laos zu den schwerst bombardierten Ländern der Welt gehört."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laos

----------

Ja, ist so, ich bin zwar weit davon entfernt ein Kommunist zu sein (wirklich sehr weit) aber was die Amis gemacht haben und weiterhin machen, ob in Laos oder Vietnam und heute im Irak ist und bleibt SCHEISSE (sorry Enrico, verstoße schon wieder gegen gutes Benehmen aber manchmal muß ich mich drastisch ausdrücken), hoffe Geoge W. Bush ist kein verstecktes Member, sonst fliege ich natütlich raus!

ein sich duckender Volker güßt alle USA - Fans  ::

----------


## schiene

Warum immer weniger in die USA reisen.
http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/tipps-t ... ender.html

----------


## Hua Hin

Kann das aus meiner Sicht nur bestätigen.
Bush hat es fertig gebracht, mir USA zu vergraulen.

----------

Dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen!

Grüße 

Volker

----------


## schiene

Konnte noch paar Bilder von der Digicam retten.

Bilder aus der Hauptstadt von Laos Vintiane














[img]http://www.isaan-online.de/forum/userpix/17_IMG_01581_1.jpg
[/img]

Mit dem Bus gings nach Vang Ving,eine kleine Stadt welche auf dem Weg
nach Luang Prabang liegt.





















dann war die Kamera kaputt

----------


## Samuianer

> ...Trotzdem bombardierten die US-amerikanischen Streitkräfte Laos massiv, denn der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad verlief zu einem bedeutenden Teil über laotisches Territorium.


Das sagt ja eigentlich Alles aus - warum bombardiert wurde!




> es wurden über Laos mehr Bomben abgeworfen als im Zweiten Weltkrieg auf Deutschland und Japan zusammen, womit Laos zu den schwerst bombardierten Ländern der Welt gehört."


Hat die jemand gezaehlt oder nachgewogen?

Das Wiki ist eine Quelle, wo Jeder was reinpinseln kann, fast wie ein Forum! Es existiert dort nur eine Art Selbstkontrolle und die der Mitglieder!

Oke, will mir nicht unbedingt die Stars & Stripes im Namen der Bomben und Minen anziehen aber zur Vorsicht mahnen!

Warum haben die Laoten Kalaschnikoff (AK47 - Автомат Калашникова образца 1947 года, Avtomat Kalashnikova 1947) und keine AR-15 oder M16?

Das Problem war das Laos seine Grenze etwas suedlich-oestlich von Da Nang bis nord-oestlich von Hanoi mit Vietnam und halt im Norden die Grenze mit China teilt !

Karte:




Egal, habe mal 'ne Dokumentation gesehen, da waren die Pfaehle der Wohnhaeuser alte Fliegerbombenhuelsen, Kochutensilien, Grillstoevchen... alles moegliche waren aus diesen "Materialien", (damals vielfach Messing) gemacht.  

In der Doku wurde gesagt das dies ein aeusserst gefaerlicher Job sei, aus alter Munition Gebrauchsgegenstaende herzustellen, weil irgendwie versucht wird den Sprengstoff da raus zu "popeln"....wehe dem, da laeuft was schief!

Das wiederum laesst sich auf die extreme Armut zurueckfuehren - es geht halt Alles - es muss!

Schoenes Land - mit tragischen Hintergruenden - ohne Frage!

----------


## Hua Hin

Erstmal Danke für die geretteten und interessanten Fotos, Schiene. :super: 

Jetzt mal abgesehen von Fliegerbombenhülsen, 
was übt denn für Dich an Laos, z.B. im Gegensatz zu Thailand den Reiz aus, hier einen Urlaub zu verbringen?
Frage nur, weil ich vielleicht auch mal selber Eindrücke sammeln will.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

@HuaHin
Andere Länder haben mich schon immer interessiert.Laos ist Thailand gegenüber touristisch wenig erschlossen und bietet eine sehr schöne Landschaft. Luang Prabang(alte Königsstadt) was unser Reiseziel war erweckte mein Interesse und meine Frau wollte auch gerne mal ihr Nachbarland kennenlernen.Das Leben in Laos läuft ruhiger und gelassener als in Thailand ab.Die Menschen sind etwas zurückhaltender aber sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich(außer die Mehrheit der "Taxiemafia")Oftmals hatten wir das Gefühl 100 Jahre zurückgereist zu sein.Traditonelle Schilf-Bamboshütten säumen die Straßen außerhalb der Städte und das Leben der Menschen ist da sehr schwer.Oftmals gibts keine Wasserleitungen und nur einen Brunnen für das Dorf.Eben solche Sachen fand ich schon interessant und bin der Meinung das durch den Fortschritt bald solche Eindrücke und Erfahrungen nicht mehr all zulange möglich sind.Es sind für mich persönlich einfach die Erfahrungsbilder.Man merkt auch oftmals sehr deutlich das Laos immer noch sehr kommunistisch geprägt ist.Die wenigsten Laoten trauten sich offen über Politik zu sprechen und zu äußern.Jedes Dorf hat Schutzpatrollien welche mit Kalaschnikows offen rumlaufen.Auch im Bus ist immer ein bewaffneter Soldat in Ziviel mitgefahren.

----------

